
Penrose Tiling - mmathias
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling
======
ncmncm
I like how mosques from 1200 have mosaics made with what look like 5-way
quasisymmetric aperiodic tilings.

But (and I am not clear on how this is possible) it appears that a large
enough conglomeration of these tiles can be itself a wholly periodic tile, and
is, on the selfsame mosques.

